# Gel with acid batteries



## mcd (May 24, 2007)

Hi all
I have a hobbymotorhome with one 110amp gel leisure battery (three and a half yars old) whilst in Spain I had a 160watt solar panel fitted with a regulater and 600watt inverter 
Bert the dutchman fitted it he is a reguler on the motohome trails through Spain
this worked well and was able to wild camp for weeks on end I have since had a sat system fitted and would like to watch a bit of tv will I have enough power in the battery I have, or will I need to add another? can I add a acid battery in line with the gel? the gel bat seems to charge up very well
Cheers ian


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Hi Ian,

I am no expert but know from previous conversations and posts that it is not advisable to add a new battery in line with an old one and certaily not to mix gel with acid.

Someone with a good explanation will be along shortly :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Agree with previous post, best bet is to ditch the existing gel and buy two new 110 a/h lead acids.. a cheaper and a better option than buying one gel.


----------



## mcd (May 24, 2007)

Hi 
I remember when they fitted my regulater that it was set for gel batteries can I change the settings to take acid batteries?
Ian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

mcd said:


> Hi
> I remember when they fitted my regulater that it was set for gel batteries can I change the settings to take acid batteries?
> Ian


Hi Ian 
If it is set for gels then it must have a lead acid option.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

On my split charging unit on the Hymer there is a switch that changes the battery type to be charged from gel to wet and viccy vercy.

I only have two 85 amp batteries (gel) and find these give ample output to watch telly/dvd/sky/lights/pump. I use these with an 85watt solar panel so you should have ample. Why don't you use it while you are at home to give yourself an idea of how much/long it takes to drain the batteries.

The only trouble with solar power is that through winter you don't get much sun :? so you don't get much charge back into the batteries.

Before going to extra expense of new batteries try yours out first. You may find you have enough with what you have.

Johnny F


----------



## mcd (May 24, 2007)

Hi 
Good idea Johnny F I will give this battery a another run down in Portugal in the next few month see how it goes I can raise the solar panel 45degrees when sun is low gives me a bit of exercise getting up on the roof 
Cheers
Ian


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

i have a hobby with gel batt and decided to fit another one the price in england was barmy so i got one from narbon in france not acesores). the big advantage with gel is you can put things on top no spillag end no gasses, to alter the controller i believe you take a link out from 6and 7 that stops too much carge going in kenny


----------



## mcd (May 24, 2007)

Hi Kenny 
Can you remember how much you paid for your gel and what amp
ian


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

mcd said:


> Hi Kenny
> Can you remember how much you paid for your gel and what amp
> ian


 THE AMP IS 100 AND IT COST APPROX £120 IT SOUNDS EXP BUT A MATE OF MINE IS STILL USING TWO WHAT HE GOT 10YEARS AGO, KENNY


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I would always go with flooded lead acid in preference to gel, unless I really couldn't arrange venting to outside (all it needs is a plastic tube, hole and a grommet).

I would hold to the above even if the charger is set for gel/SLA and cannot be changed to FLA; though I have never known this to be the case. All you ensure is minimal (if any) maintenance at the cost of not maximising the Ah capacity the battery can hold.

I think Bob (Whistlinggypsy) has experience that arguably counters this, but I didn't get to the bottom of it.

Dave


----------

